

Startups for #netneutrality - vavoida
http://www.startupsfornetneutrality.org/
also only 2 days to go in Europe see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.savetheinternet.eu&#x2F;
======
vavoida
also check [http://www.savetheinternet.eu/](http://www.savetheinternet.eu/) 2
days in Europe before the vote

